

3-D Scans Reveal Caterpillars Turning Into Butterflies - ggchappell
http://phenomena.nationalgeographic.com/2013/05/14/3-d-scans-caterpillars-transforming-butterflies-metamorphosis/

======
ggchappell
The papers:

(1)
[http://rsif.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/10/84/2013030...](http://rsif.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/10/84/20130304)

(2)
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S037907381...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0379073812001363)

